# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ

## dimitriskai

Αυτο τον καιρό κάνω κάποιες σκέψεις και θα ήθελα να τις μοιραστώ με σας,λοιπόν σκεφτόμουν το φόβο τον δικό μου και της οικογενεια μου να μην μαθευτει το προβλημα μου και αναρωτιεμαι το γιατι,ξερω οτι οι περισσοτεροι κανατε το ιδιο,γιατι τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα θελουμε να μην τα μαθει κανεις ενω αν ειχαμε καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα τοτε δεν θα υπηρχε προβλημα να το συζητησουμε με τον καθενα.Ειναι βεβαια η ταμπελα που θα μας κολησουν οτι ειμαστε τρελλοι και η αλλαγη συμπεριφορας των αλλων απεναντι μας αλλα γιατι να συμβαινει αυτο; προφανως σκεφτομαι επειδη δεν ξερουν, επειδη υπαρχει η ταμπελα και κανεις αν δεν παθει δεν ενδιαφερεται να μαθει,δεν πουλαει για να γινει θεμα στην τηλεοραση και με το internet ασχολουνται ελαχιστοι ουσιαστικα και ποσο μαλλον να μπουν σε ενα site οπως αυτο (προτιμουν τις τσοντες),ετσι λοιπον σε λενε τρελλο και καθαρισαν.Ωρες ωρες μου ερχεται να γνωρισω καποιους ανθρωπους χωρις να τους πω το προβλημα μου και αφου με μαθουν να τους πω και αυτη τη λεπτομερια να δω τι θα κανουν αλλα φοβαμαι οτι ξερουμε τι θα γινει.Αναρωτιεμαι λοιπον γιατι στα παθολογικα προβληματα δεν τρεχει μια εως σου δινουν και κουραγιο και στα ψυχολογικα θα πουν μεχρι οτι το κανει επιτηδες γιατι εισαι τεμπελης(το εχω ακουσει κι αυτο!).Μερικες αποριες ειναι και οποιος θελει συμπληρωνει \&#039;η απαντα.

----------


## dimitriskai

Εχεις δικιο Αλεξη τελικα ειναι ο φοβος οτι μπορει να ειμαστε επικινδινοι και αυτο που ειπες για τη τv που λενε συναιχεια οτι σκοτωσε γιατι ειχε ψ.προβληματα ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια.Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον στο μελλον ωα αλλαξει αυτο που τωρα συμβαινει.
Δημητρης.

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

Πολύ ωραίο θέμα..και ταυτόχρονα αποτελεί μια απ τις μεγαλύτερες αλήθειες..κατα κάποιο τρόπο το ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα ....στο άκουσμα του μόνο δημιουργεί κάποιες επιφυλάξεις στους περισσότερους εώς και αναστολές.Ίσως συνέπεια αυτής της γενικότερης στάσης απέναντι στο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα να είναι το ότι πολλές φορές περνούμε πράγματα στο \&quot;ντούκου\&quot; χωρις να ζητήσουμε κάποια συμβουλή απο ειδικούς στον χώρο της ψυχικής υγίειας.
Όμως αν κάτσουμε λίγο να αναλογιστούμε στις σωματικές ασθένειες...υπάρχει άνθρωπος απόλυτα υγιής ? Θα έλεγα οτι αυτό το μοντέλο του απόλυτα υγιούς τείνει μάλλον να είναι θεωρητικό...ειδικά στις μέρες μας που οι βλαπτικοί παράγοντες είναι εν αφθονία...όλοι κάτι έχουμε στο σώμα μας...έστω και σε μια ναρκωμένη κατάσταση ή εν εξελίξει.Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό...και σε μια τόσο στρεσογόνο εποχή που ζούμε...είναι επίσης πολύ θεωρητικό να πιστεύουμε οτι υπάρχουν απόλυτα ψυχικά υγιείς άνθρωποι.Κι ακόμα κι αυτός ο ρατσισμός που δείχνουν απέναντι στο σύνολο των ανθρώπων με κάποιο ψυχικό πρόβλημα....ακόμα και αυτή η διάκριση είναι ένδειξη οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μέσα τους.Κι ίσως τελικά ένας άνθρωπος που γνωρίζει το ψυχικό πρόβλημα που περνάει είναι πιο συνειδητοποιημένος,πιο ισορροπημένος απ αυτόν που στέκεται ρατσιστικά απέναντι του (άσχετα αν τελικά βρίσκεται ήδη μέσα του).Γι αυτό...θα πρέπει να συγχωρέσουμε αυτούς που κρίνουν άσχημα τους ανθρώπους με κάποια ψυχική ιδιατερότητα μιας και αυτοί οι κριτές απλώς αγνοούν τι μπορεί να τους συμβαίνει...και άρα βρίσκονται σε μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## dimitriskai

Eχεις δικιο αλλα το ωα τους συνχωρεσουμε ειναι πολυ μεγαλη κουβεντα οταν αυτοι μας δημιουργουν προβλημα στην προσαρμογη μας στο κοινωνικο συνολο.Μην ξεχνας αυτο που αποδεικνιεται ειναι:εχεις παει σε ψυχιατρο-ψυχολογο εισαι τρελος δεν εχεις παει εισαι μια χαρα εστω κι αν υπαρχει μεγαλυτερο προβλημα.
Το λεω γιατι εχω εμπειρια απο ατομο του συγγενικου μου περιβαλλοντος,ειμαι ο μονος που λεει οτι και αυτος εχει προβλημα αλλα εγω ειμαι ο \&quot;τρελος\&quot;.
φιλικα Δημητρης.

----------


## arktos

Δημήτρη, εμένα το έμαθε όλη η γειτονιά μου, όλοι μου οι συνάδελφοι και όλοι οι συγγενείς μου. Αν σκεφτείς κιόλας πως έμεινα και 4-5 μήνες στο ψυχιατρείο, σκέψου τι θα λένε για μένα. Με πειράζει και μένα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Ας πούμε η αδερφή μου τώρα που έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη, δε το καταλαβαίνει. Νομίζει πως μπορώ να έχω τον έλεγχο της διάθεσης μου. Λες και \&#039;γω δε θα ήθελα να ήμουν καλά. Αλλά έξω απ\&#039;το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια ξέρεις, έτσι δε λένε? Ελπίζω να μην έχω ξεχάσει και τις παροιμίες! Τα λέμε!

----------


## arktos

ʼλεξ, χιούμορ έκανα για το αν θυμάμαι τις παροιμίες. Αν και τελευταία δεν έχω καλή μνήμη. Όσο για το θάρρος που λες πως χρειάστηκε για να γνωστοποιήσω στους άλλους την ασθένεια μου, δε μπορούσα και να το αποφύγω. Μαίρη

----------


## PAnick

υπάρχουν και μερικά \&quot;καλά\&quot; σ\&#039; αυτές μας τις εμπειρίες...
παίρνουμε τόσα πολλά μαθήματα για το τι συμβαίνει γύρω μας, για συμπεριφορές, για ανθρώπους που κάποτε θα βάζαμε το χέρι στη φωτιά γι αυτούς, για αξίες που θεωρούσαμε πρωταρχικές ενώ δεν ήταν...
προσωπικά, κατάφερα να πετάξω επιτέλους τη μάσκα της δυνατής που φόραγα πάντα, για να βοηθάω και να κρατάω τους άλλους (όταν με είδαν να καταρρέω, φοβήθηκαν για τους εαυτούς τους, όχι για μένα), άρχισα να επιλέγω αυτούς κι αυτά που θέλω γύρω μου και ανθρώπους που δεν ζητάνε απο μένα να είμαι μόνο ευχάριστη...
και γενικά, πετάω κάθε \&quot;άχρηστο\&quot; κομμάτι του παρελθόντος εαυτού μου, που ίσως και να μου έφερε τις κρίσεις πανικού για να με ταρακουνήσει και ν\&#039; αλλάξω ρότα
 :Smile:

----------


## nikigirl18

[quote][i]dear panick εχω κ εγω το ιδιο προβημα με σενα.χρησιμοποιω κ εγω αυτη τη μασκα της δυνατης που λες και ειμαι παντα για τους αλλους με αποτελεσμα να ξεχναω εμενα κ ολοι να νομιζουν οτι εγω δεν εχω αναγκη.εχω βαρεθει πια.

----------

